# Gravel or Sand



## Daniel12490 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hello All,

I have always had gravel in my tanks and I am in the process of setting up a new 50 gallon planted aquarium. Now my choice comes down between sand or gravel. Since I first began having fish I have always had gravel because of how easy it is to clean. I am actually looking at purchasing two bags of Activ-Flore Premium Planted Substrate - Lake Gem, form that pet place (http://www.thatpetplace.com/activ-f...substrate-lake-gems-20-lb?sc=10&category=1451).

I was wondering from those of you who use sand what have your experiences been like and what type of sand would you suggest. If I do go with sand I would like a sand in a white color rather than the tan look and have heard that pool sand seems to be the best size.

Also, I am planning on keeping corys (panda corys) from my current 20 gallon tank and will have a decent amount of plants in the tank.

Thank you and I am looking forward to some responses!


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

If you are going to keep cories, I'd say you need sand. Sand is not a problem, if you get sand that doesn't span to many grit sizes (that will easily compacr). Ideal is something between 0.4 and 0.8 mm in grit size. Make sure you don't get "cichlid sand" that contains calcium. The sand should be as close as possible to pure quartz.

With the sand, you have the option to lay down a layer of a thin bottom layer of fine-grained substrate with a high CEC and/or containing fertilizer.This will be good for the plants. Anyway, you may need to dose the tank, that depends on how much plants and what kind of plants you have in there, and how much light the tank is getting..


----------



## Stone454 (Jun 1, 2013)

Sand is a pain if it's too fine, and you do not need sand for corys, there is a myth floating around about gravel messing up their barbels, it's nto gravel that does that, it is poor water conditions, I would go with the activ-flora I ahvetried 3 types of it (not the lake gems yet) but I am extremely happy with it the flora-gems is a bit lighter in color than the pics, if you want to go more sandy like their black is like really coarse sand, in my experience sand if it is not coarse enough gets disturbed too easily.


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

Cory keepers who want to let their corys exercise their natural behaviour of sifting sand through their gills, always use sand. That is NOT a myth ;-)


----------



## AHGoodwin (Aug 21, 2013)

If you want white sand, go with the High Desert Sand from Home Depot. I have used it with cory cats before without issue. If you are willing to go with more off-white then the pool filter sand is a better size grain for plants as it does not compact as tightly.


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

IMO Its also a myth poor water conditions are responsible for barbel erosion as well since I have seen zero scientific evidence beyond assumptions its the cause. Last I checked no one has proven a cause. 
Anyways, OP go with sand, your Cory's will be happier, and it looks better.


----------



## Daniel12490 (Jul 30, 2014)

Any thought choices on black or white sand for the tank?


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

All personal preference really...


----------



## Kareen (Apr 6, 2013)

if you use sand with plants use root tubs for your plants I have Dirt with a white sand cap in a 125g w/plants I like the sand it's nice clean look to it and all the stuff lays on top so it's easy to clean I personal don't like the black sand it's had sometimes to see the fish but I have seen some tank layouts that it look good in just look up some tanks that have the sand and see what kind of layout you may like.


----------



## monkey4life (Oct 31, 2013)

Sand 100%. Ive done both and personally prefer sand on all levels. 1/2" of dirt with 2" of sand and no root tabs is my ideal tank.


----------



## Thumper828 (Feb 13, 2014)

I used the black diamond blasting sand. I had gravel in a previous set up..Sand is so much easier IMHO..


----------

